# Word for the day  dissolute



## Josiah (Jun 7, 2015)

dissolute
[dis-uh-loot] 


adjective

1. indifferent to moral restraints; given to immoral or improper conduct; licentious; dissipated.​After being arrested for hiring a prostitute, the dissolute minister was asked to give up his church position.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2015)

Hollywood?


----------

